# Manicotti Florentine



## DampCharcoal (Mar 6, 2005)

My Mom has been sick for two weeks and now that she's feeling better I want to make something I can take to her. She's a vegetarian and I thought Manicotti Florentine would do the trick. Besides the basic ricotta filling and some spinach and mushrooms, anyone have any unique idears?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 6, 2005)

Aren't you sweet?  

I've always liked the taste of water chestnuts with spinach.  What about dicing some up for the filling or the sauce to add a little "crunch"?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 6, 2005)

That's just the type of idea I was looking for, Mud! Thanks! Nuthin's too good for MY Mama!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm making the manicotti in a few minutes with my niece and will write down the directions. If anyone's interested I'd be more than happy to post it.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 9, 2005)

yes please, do post. you're a good son damp!!!!! ya can't ever do enough for your mom...

i was thinking of adding mushrooms, maybe criminim or baby bellas, sauteed in a little butter first.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 9, 2005)

Ask and ye shall recieve, brutha! I'm calling it "Haley's Manicotti Florentine" cuz my 7 year old niece was a HUGE help!

1 pkg manicotti
1 lb ricotta cheese
4 oz asiago cheese
1 large clove garlic, minced
2 eggs
1 tsp oregano
1 thawed pkg of chopped spinach (drained if needed)
1 cup of sauteed, chopped mushrooms
26 oz of pasta sauce (I used Newman's Own Marinara)
shredded mozzarella as desired

Boil manicotti noodles for only 4 minutes, drain. Mix ricotta, asiago, minced garlic, oregano, eggs, spinach and mushrooms. Spread a thin layer of pasta sauce on the bottom of a 13x9 pan. Fill the half cooked manicotti with cheese filling and place in pan. Cover stuffed noodles with remaining sauce and bake at 350 for 35 minutes. Remove from oven, cover with desired amount of mozzarella and bake for another 10 minutes. 

To fill the manicotti, I put the cheese filling in a Ziplock freezer bag, squeezed the air out and sealed the bag. I then cut about half an inch off one of the corners of the bag and squeezed to fill the noodles. Basically a pastry frosting squeezy thing.  Can you tell I got my edumacation in public schools?


----------

